# Rocky



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi, I have a pigeon that can not fly, he is banded and the previous owner was going to put him down, so I kept him. I noticed lately that he is not eating the wild bird seed I am giving him. I only have experience with wild pigeons and it is what they eat. Can you give me some Ideas of what a domestic pigeon would eat? Thanks Cathy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cathy, 

This pigeon is probably used to a domestic pigeon mix. You can usually find them in feed/farm supply stores in your area that sell supplies for pigeons. Some bulk food stores will sell pigeon mixes as well and they can also be ordered from any of the *pigeon supply houses* listed in the *resource section* under just that.

If you just recently obtained this bird, he may not feel comfortable quite yet to eat in front of you. Is this the case? If so, give him some privacy and he should start eating shortly. 

Other than that, does he seem sick in any way? How's his weight/breast, eyes, poops and general demeanor?


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

I have had him for about 3 weeks, I am now noticing that he is getting thinner. I noticed for the first time yesterday, that he is just pushing the food around and is not really finding anything he likes. He is not sick, he looks very healthy other than a broken wing that was already healed completely that way when I got him. I think its just the fact that he does not like the food I am giving him. I will go and get the food you recommended. Thanks a bunch.
Cathy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Cathy,
I feed my guys (my pets & backyard flock) Kaytee's 'Dove Mix'. I buy it at PetCo. I'm sure PetsMart may have it as well.
Pigeons are much like humans, in that there are certain things they like *&* dislike. It's probably just that he doesn't find what he likes in the wild bird seed.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If the bird is not eating and is loosing weight because of it, I'd do some more checking. A healthy pigeon, may like or not like certain seeds, but they WILL NOT starve because they don't like what you are feeding them. A healthy pigeon that is hungry will eat any kind of seed you put in front it eventually. They may snub it for a day or so, but they are not going to go hungry for long just because they don't like a certain seed. I tend to think you've got more going on than just a finnicky pigeon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, if you have had this pigeon only three weeks and you don't know anything about where he was before you found him, I would play it safe and take a stool sample to a vet and get it analyzed. Often, worms and coccidiosis, which are diseases common in pigeons, are the culprit when a bird doesn't eat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

I think you should start this bird on some probiotics for some good gut bacteria, and it also gives them an appetite. You should start him on garlic capsules also to help rid him of worms and such.

Also, the bird may be very lonely and miss his old coop with all the birds, he must have been thru quite a change in his life. 

I would also do as Maggie suggested and take the fecal sample to the vet.


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks...I will do all of the above. He is getting very aggressive. And I do notice him loosing weight. I am worried now.


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

How do I give him the probiotics and garlic pills? When I had my first pigeon that I raised from a baby, I did not have these problems. I fed her with a syringe. I read on the internet that I could feed her crushed cheerios and water and thats what she lived on untill she was old enough to eat on her own.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, we use Exact hand feeding formula for baby birds. You can get it at most pet stores - like Petsmart. There are a number of threads here on the forum that describe different hand feeding procedures. If you can't obtain a probiotic (we use one called Probios) you can add about a tsp. of plain yogurt to the formula to help keep his digestive system going. Be prepared though because adult birds really, really hate to be hand fed. 

I believe he has "something" going on. We have rescued many adult birds, including racing birds, and, unless they were ill, they would immediately eat as if they were starving.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

csouza said:


> How do I give him the probiotics and garlic pills? When I had my first pigeon that I raised from a baby, I did not have these problems. I fed her with a syringe. I read on the internet that I could feed her crushed cheerios and water and thats what she lived on untill she was old enough to eat on her own.


You can either by human grade probiotics or follow Maggie's advice. You can buy garlic soft gel capsules, not tablets and open the beak gently and put it in the back of the throat, gently push it back, allowing the bird to close its beak and swallow. It is quite simple, and (one cap a day) daily use of it leaves such a dramatic change in time.

Here is one that I have used:

http://store.thecatalog.com/1790.html


Here is a probiotic I use:
( I usually use this for three days, then stop.

http://www.affordablesolaray.com/digestive_probiotics.html


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Rocky is getting thinner. I have done everything. I think I will have to call the vet on monday. I bought him food he likes better and he eats a little but not very much at all. I bought the probiotic capsules and put it in his water because he just wont let me handle him. He has gotten very aggressive. He still is fiesty and it doesnt seem to be slowing him down, but his breast bone is sticking out. I will call the vet on monday and let you all know how it went.

thanks for all your help
Cathy


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Also, the garlic capsules I got, seem very large. I havent given him one yet because I didnt want to choke him. Do they have the ability to eat something that is the size of a reqular pill? I have looked all over and that is the only capsule garlic I have found, is there any thing else I can do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

csouza said:


> Also, the garlic capsules I got, seem very large. I havent given him one yet because I didnt want to choke him. Do they have the ability to eat something that is the size of a reqular pill? I have looked all over and that is the only capsule garlic I have found, is there any thing else I can do?


Were you able to purchase the NOW brand soft garlic caps,they are quite easy to get down? You can wet the capsule with a bit of olive or Neem oil and slide it down the back of the throat. If it is any bigger then the probiotic capsules I wouldn't try.

Open the cap and add a little water, or soak a cut garlic clove in a little water for a half hour, strain out the garlic, and syringe a couple of cc's of the water down his throat. Make sure the syringe is back behind the tongue before dispensing.


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I think the probiotics are working, I added a bunch of sunflower seeds to his food and they are all gone. He is also drinking alot. He is also shedding his feathers. Any Ideas? I am calling a vet today.

Cathy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sometimes, feather shedding is a sign that they're starting to get much-needed minerals and vitamins and the body is starting a molt process that it has literally put off for lack of proper nutrition. That is generally true of widespread feather loss where the bird has preened out a feather here and a feather there although they tend to come out of the neck and head in clumps during a molt.

Now, when feathers come off in a clumps in other places of the body, it could signal an underlying infection or inflammatory process. Usually, though, you're going to notice some other suspicious behavior.

Pidgey


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Rocky is going to a vet this evening at 6. I am optimistic, he is eating again, maybe not as much as he should, but he is sustaining.


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

*Rocky's misery*

Just wanted everyone to know that I came to the extremely hard decision to put Rocky out of his misery. I took him to a vet and they told me that he would never fly again. Rocky was miserable living in a cage and would not like to spend his life like that. His health suffered in his misery and I thought it would be the most humane thing to have him humanely uthenized.
thanks for all your help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, I am very sorry to hear that. I know you did what you thought was best.


----------

